# Tuyệt đối không mua, bán sản phẩm Vinaca ung thư Co3.2



## mai lan (29/4/18)

*Để các cơ sở kinh doanh thuốc không mua, bán và lưu hành sản phẩm “Vinaca ung thư Co3.2” trên địa bàn tỉnh Thanh Hóa, mới đây, Giám đốc Sở Y tế tỉnh này đã yêu cầu kiểm soát đầu vào hàng hóa tại quầy, tổ chức thu hồi, xử lý nghiêm các trường hợp vi phạm.*

Theo Giám đốc Sở Y tế Thanh Hóa, hiện nay trên thị trường cả nước nói chung và thị trường thành phố Hải Phòng nói riêng có lưu hành và tiêu thụ sản phẩm “Vinaca ung thư Co3.2”, do Công ty TNHH Vinaca sản xuất có địa chỉ tại số 17B/40 Cư Lộc, quận Thanh Xuân, thành phố Hà Nội.

_

_
_Công an thành phố Hải Phòng triệt phá địa điểm sản xuất thuốc ung thư làm từ bột than tre (Ảnh: An Nhiên)_​
Thuốc được đóng gói: Trangly Pharma Co., Ltđ, đây là sản phẩm chưa có công bố chất lượng và không đủ điều kiện lưu hành.

Để các cơ sở kinh doanh thuốc trên địa bàn tỉnh Thanh Hóa không mua, bán và lưu hành sản phẩm “Vinaca ung thư Co3.2”, Giám đốc Sở Y tế đã có công văn gửi các cơ sở kinh doanh thuốc.

Theo đó, Sở Y tế yêu cầu các cơ sở kinh doanh thuốc trên địa bàn toàn tỉnh tuyệt đối không được mua, bán và lưu hành sản phẩm "Vinaca ung thư Co3.2" tại cơ sở của mình. Tăng cường kiểm soát đầu vào hàng hóa tại quầy, nếu có sản phẩm trên thì không được bán cho người tiêu dùng, tổng hợp báo cáo về Sở Y tế.

Giao các phòng chức năng của Sở Y tế; Phòng Y tế các huyện, thị xã, thành phố tăng cường kiểm tra, giám sát các cơ sở kinh doanh thuốc trên địa bàn, tổ chức thu hồi sản phẩm “Vinaca ung thư Co3.2” theo quy định, đồng thời xử lý nghiêm các trường hợp vi phạm.

Trung tâm kiểm nghiệm tỉnh Thanh Hóa tăng cường công tác giám sát chất lượng thuốc trên địa bàn toàn tỉnh.

Theo yêu cầu của Sở Y tế Thanh Hóa thì các cơ sở kinh doanh thuốc trên địa bàn toàn tỉnh, các phòng chức năng Sở Y tế, Giám đốc Trung tâm kiểm nghiệm, Phòng Y tế các huyện, thị xã, thành phố phải khẩn trương triển khai thực hiện vấn đề này.

Trước đó, tháng 1/2018, Công an quận Kiến An, thành phố Hải Phòng phối hợp với các cơ quan chức năng bất ngờ kiểm tra, phát hiện hơn 1 tấn nguyên liệu và sản phẩm thành phẩm mang nhãn hiệu Vinaca, trong đó có hàng trăm lọ thuốc mang tên “Vinaca ung thư Co3.2” .

Chủ cơ sở không xuất trình được giấy tờ, tài liệu và hóa đơn chứng minh nguồn gốc xuất xứ của nguyên liệu, hàng hóa tại cơ sở. Theo cơ quan công an, cơ sở sản xuất này có 10 công nhân thực hiện việc đóng gói bột tre, nứa vào viên nang thuốc, dán nhãn mác rồi đóng vào hộp và đưa đi tiêu thụ.

_Nguồn: Theo Duy Tuyên (Dân trí)_


----------

